

Reply to "Scala is Easier than PHP" - old_sound
http://videlalvaro.github.com/2010/11/reply-to-scala-is-easier-than-php.html

======
barrkel
On the topic of not restarting your web server after making changes: more
interesting to me is parallel sessions running different versions of the
server code. New sessions coming in get the newest version of the code, while
older sessions keep running the old code, for an arbitrary (configurable)
amount of time. This was a property of a system I was part of building in a
previous job, and it worked very nicely; all session state was in a tiny
(<64K) blob of data which contained in its header a pointer (intranet URL) to
the server application metadata. In an ASP.NET environment, this made minor
upgrades to the app server software painless, with no need to partition the
web farm, bleed out old sessions and bring up new sessions, etc.; it's all
automatic.

------
puls
I have trouble believing that "no shared state" and "reloading your code with
every execution" can possibly be an advantage in production.

Maybe when you're developing, sure, but they otherwise only force you in to
inefficient workarounds.

Of course, the statelessness of HTTP contributes to the necessity, but using a
proper language (there, I said it) doesn't get in the way of creating a proper
server application.

~~~
foobarbazetc
The best thing about PHP is that the entire 'world' for each script is torn
down after every request. Pair that up with APC in apc.stat=0 mode, and you
have the easiest deployment method for a production site anywhere.

The worst thing about PHP is that it's PHP.

